# Have I lost my way?



## sandyut (Apr 22, 2021)

I sometimes over research things...true.  
This is my base SD recipe that works very well about 90% of the time.  I have had a few odd looking but good tasting outcomes.  but I feel like I need a sanity check on the recipe as I went to find where I got it and cant locate it.  If it matters - I live in a very dry state.


100g Starter
350g water
500g flour
10g salt
The process after mixing is the well established autolyse, pull fold, etc.  that part I am not worried about.

thanks in advance to the bread makers.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 22, 2021)

Close to mine except I use 375 water.  Of coarse humidity effects that.  I am far from an expert!  My recipe calls for 400 water but that usually way to much.  If dough is dry I just wet my hands when folding to add a little water.  My other recipe uses 350 water and only 50 starter but it bulks overnight.


----------



## bregent (Apr 22, 2021)

That's the basic formula that I use down to the gram. It's based on Tartine Country Bread.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 22, 2021)

perfect thank you!  I'll stay the course.  Most round loaves are real nice.  One didnt rise much and looked funny but tasted great.

I want to try a loaf in a bread pan.  I have a batch I started last night, gonna try the 10x5 bread pan with it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 22, 2021)

100g of starter is allot

your making 1 boule?


----------



## sandyut (Apr 22, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> 100g of starter is allot
> 
> your making 1 boule?


yeah, just one at a time.  My current batch started with about 70g as I ran low after a mishap.  in winter (and still this spring) my house is never above 68.  Summer with AC blasting I let it get quite a bit warmer.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 22, 2021)

sandyut said:


> perfect thank you!  I'll stay the course.  Most round loaves are real nice.  One didnt rise much and looked funny but tasted great.
> 
> I want to try a loaf in a bread pan.  I have a batch I started last night, gonna try the 10x5 bread pan with it.


This the one I use for my loaf but hydration to high for me.  I cut back to 375 water and use all white bread flour.









						The Simple Sourdough Tin Loaf of Your Dreams
					

I make a lot of sourdough bread. An absurd amount really. But I also eat a lot of sourdough bread. For breakfast. With dinner. A slice dipped in olive oil and covered in shaved Pecorino Romano for a midnight snack. Most of the time I tend to make boule-like shaped, hearth-style sourdoughs (i.e...




					bakednyc.com


----------



## bregent (Apr 22, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> 100g of starter is allot



Seems right to me.  100g is 20% of the flour, which is pretty typical and on the low end for many formulas. I wouldn't use less.


----------

